# Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? thoughs



## greennew (6 Apr 2007)

i can not get broadband in my area i thought about satelite but was told it is not very good and is expensive any thoughts


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2007)

Satellite is probably the most expensive option in most cases but there is no reason for it to be poor quality if installed correctly.  Some satellite services still require the phone line as a back channel. Have you checked this thread?

Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around

Would the _Vodafone 3G _broadband service be of any use? Do a search for existing threads on it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Apr 2007)

greennew said:


> i can not get broadband in my area i thought about satelite but was told it is not very good and is expensive any thoughts


Any Broadband works out cheaper than dial-up. That's my theory
Just try not top get one with a contract. You know? (in case BB comes available)


----------



## tiger (7 Apr 2007)

I believe the problem with satellite is latency, i.e. the length of time it takes traffic to be sent & return.  For normal browsing, downloading it doesn't make a difference, but time sensitive applications like VOIP or online gaming can be affected.


----------



## HighFlier (7 Apr 2007)

The problem with satellite is that  download is by satellite but upload is by phone line to transmitter.

If you only need fast downloads and won't be uploading huge files it is good but VOIP is a problem because of the two way traffic requirement.


----------



## dam099 (7 Apr 2007)

HighFlier said:


> The problem with satellite is that download is by satellite but upload is by phone line to transmitter.
> 
> If you only need fast downloads and won't be uploading huge files it is good but VOIP is a problem because of the two way traffic requirement.


 
You can also get two way satellite but it is more expensive. 

AFAIK the problem with VOIP over satelite is not so much the two way traffic requirement (though using dial up for upload would also be a problem) but the fact that VOIP does not work well where there is high latency which is a problem with satellite so even two way satellite is not great for VOIP.


----------



## serotoninsid (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*

Forget Satellite.  Vodafone is what you should be pursueing.  They are upgrading many of their base stations.


----------



## greennew (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*



serotoninsid said:


> Forget Satellite.  Vodafone is what you should be pursueing.  They are upgrading many of their base stations.


     THANKS WILL TRY VODAPHONE THOUGHT MOBILE BROADBAND WAS EXPENSIVE PS THANKS TO OTHER CONTRIBITORS DIDN`T  KNOW ABOUT LATENCY ISSUE


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*

Until recently, it was very expensive but they have a new product out now.  You should run a search over on the ireland offline forum on boards.ie - there are a few key threads on it.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*



greennew said:


> THANKS WILL TRY VODAPHONE THOUGHT MOBILE BROADBAND WAS EXPENSIVE PS THANKS TO OTHER CONTRIBITORS DIDN`T  KNOW ABOUT LATENCY ISSUE


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*



serotoninsid said:


> Forget Satellite.  Vodafone is what you should be pursueing.  They are upgrading many of their base stations.



Theres seems to be a lot of complaints about it though.


----------



## sascoco (12 Apr 2007)

I live in the countryside and couldnt get normal broadband i looked at sattelite and 3g, went for the latter and have no problems. it costs €40 per month with a 5 gig limit per month, a friend set up a router for me and now have two pc's an xbox360 and a psp on broadband. speed is just under 1meg per sec which i find is better than some 1meg broadband packages.


----------



## serotoninsid (12 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*



aircobra19 said:


> Theres seems to be a lot of complaints about it though.


 There is?  Must be a recent development.  What kind of complaints aircobra19?  Just curious..


----------



## Guest109 (12 Apr 2007)

might be worth considering,no harm in trying them


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Apr 2007)

*Re: Cant get broadband in my area: heard satelite is not very good and expensive? tho*



serotoninsid said:


> There is?  Must be a recent development.  What kind of complaints aircobra19?  Just curious..



Dropped connections can't and/or get connections even when 3G phones have no problem. Theres a good few comments on boards.ie. We also use them where I work and have the same issues.


----------

